# Baby Hal, Promise, Jubilee, & Peep :)



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Got some pictures of all my LaManchas yesterday and thought I'd share 

First is Jubilee, a month old..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Then Peep, a buck, also a month old


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Promise, a dry yearling


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hallie, a dry jr. yearling
She was all mad, and hairy so her topline looks all wonky


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That's my baby :clap::wahoo::hugs: Hi Hallie :wave::hugs:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

She says hi back!  :wave:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I just love that gal  Her and her wattles , lol. 
She still has those sweet liquid eyes


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

She is such a goof for the camera! :lol:
And I love her wattles too! They are curly! It's so cute! 

She does  so pretty


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

This is one of my favorites


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Haha!! Mine too! I have that one saved on my iPod  actually, I have near all the baby Hallie pics you sent me saved  lol!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

They all look great Skyla I especially love Jubilee, remind me is she home bred or one you bought this year?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks guys! 

Leslie, Jubie is one I bought this year  I won't have any of my own Home bred LaManchas till next year  but in excited about that!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I really like her she looks very correct to my untrained eye.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks 
I think so too  her breeder had a hard time picking which doe to keep, her, or her sister, he ended up picking her sister who was a bit bigger and longer, though she has more width.. It was a trade off..


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

Great photos. Looks like a very promising future coming your way.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Beautiful girls (and boy). 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Soooooo , when you sending Jubilee to me Skyla :coffee2::grin:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> This is one of my favorites


I think I can see Honey Bee chilling in the background of this picture. :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yep , thats her  I never noticed Yogi at the bottom of the milk stand either , lol.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Soooooo , when you sending Jubilee to me Skyla :coffee2::grin:


Haha! Nice try


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Haha! Nice try


Yeah, don't give Jubilee to her  we all know you're sending her to my house :lol:

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

My little Juby is sticking around here!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well , maybe I'll take a road trip to one of the shows and try stuffing her in a bag when i leave , :ROFL: Hmmmmmmmmm :think:


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Well one thing is for certain Laura, you wouldn't have to worry about her ears sticking out and giving you away......


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That is true :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Well , maybe I'll take a road trip to one of the shows and try stuffing her in a bag when i leave , :ROFL: Hmmmmmmmmm :think:


*gasp* you wouldn't!! 

LOL!! Too funny Leslie! :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Tee hee


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:laugh:


----------

